#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  What kind of sports do you like the most?

## Prasath

I like cricket & football. I like these sports from my childhood. So guys, can you share with me about your favorite kind of sports?

----------


## Bhavya

Badminton is my favorite sports from childhood. I used to play it with my cousin sister

----------

